# New Z owner, help needed car wont start



## 1985nissan300zx (Sep 29, 2011)

hello all im the proud new owner of a 1985 nissan 300zx n/a 5spd
so heres the issue
the car has been sitting and not ran for about 5 years and im bringing it back to life. so far ive replaced:
spark plugs and wires
fuel tank, pump, and sender unit
all fluids
all wiring under hood, damn mice. theres still one in there ive named him joe
and thats it
the car gets gas it used to get spark but now wont and hasnt started he entire time. i have no idea why it isnt sparking, ive taken a test light and the wires going to the ignition coil are hot so i dont know what the problem could be...
and today i put a brand new battery in it and as soon as i turn the key it will start to crank then everything shuts off. and now i have the intake attached unlike in the video.
ive uploaded a video to youtube of the failed starting attempts you may be able to help me find out whats going on by watching 



please help im very eager to get this car running and on the road and thankyou


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Whoever was spraying the starting fluid is a damn fool! You should never spray starting fluid into a cranking engine! He's lucky it didn't spit back at him and catch him or the can on fire! (Here's a tip: use carb cleaner... It's much less volatile. Also, spray it into the engine, step back and THEN crank.) Also, continuous cranking the engine for that long will overheat and eventually kill that starter!

It looks and sounds to me that your ignition timing is too far advanced. You're obviously getting some spark by evidence of the flames shooting out of it! I always like to take a "start with the basics" approach. Confirm proper fuel pressure using a fuel pressure gauge. Using a "noid light," available at most places that sell automotive repair tools, confirm the injectors are "firing." I like to use a timing light to check for spark at the coil wire and then at the plugs. Last, but not least, do a compression test on the engine. A suggestion: if the engine has been sitting and not run for 5 years, replace the timing belt. The engine is an interferance type and not worth risking a dry rotted timing belt.


----------



## 1985nissan300zx (Sep 29, 2011)

smj999smj said:


> Whoever was spraying the starting fluid is a damn fool! You should never spray starting fluid into a cranking engine! He's lucky it didn't spit back at him and catch him or the can on fire! (Here's a tip: use carb cleaner... It's much less volatile. Also, spray it into the engine, step back and THEN crank.) Also, continuous cranking the engine for that long will overheat and eventually kill that starter!
> 
> It looks and sounds to me that your ignition timing is too far advanced. You're obviously getting some spark by evidence of the flames shooting out of it! I always like to take a "start with the basics" approach. Confirm proper fuel pressure using a fuel pressure gauge. Using a "noid light," available at most places that sell automotive repair tools, confirm the injectors are "firing." I like to use a timing light to check for spark at the coil wire and then at the plugs. Last, but not least, do a compression test on the engine. A suggestion: if the engine has been sitting and not run for 5 years, replace the timing belt. The engine is an interferance type and not worth risking a dry rotted timing belt.


alright thankyou i will make sure to do all that. but we found out the rotor was bad. we put a new one in and it cranks right up now


----------

